# Monster Energy Incubator



## Kimberlyann (Nov 10, 2011)

So this is the new project. I bought this esky/cooler for the bf for a early chrissy present and first thing he said was "ohhhh im going to turn in into an incubator!" i dont mind at least he like's it haha.
The heat cord goes thru a little tap thing that comes out the bottom (see photo 2) but we dont know if we should wrap the heat cord around the bottom (where the ice goes photo 3) then there is a lid that goes on that (photo 5), or wrap it around the bottom and wrap it around the sides of the insides aswell...
My worry is that the plastic will melt but he says it wont. Any tips would be great


----------



## GeckoRider (Nov 10, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## snakeynewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

I would wind it up the sides to make the heat more even and then put a fan in the lid if you can to force the hot air down and create a kind of convection current if that makes sense. If you use square containers in it then you can stack them diagonally to theone below them to allow good air flow up the fridge


----------



## Kimberlyann (Nov 10, 2011)

Ohh hadnt thought of the fan, thanks for that.
What type of fan do i need and where can i get them from?


----------



## snakeynewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Do you know someone with basic electrical skills? The way my husband made mine was to buy a computer fan and a 12 volt ac adaptor, cut the little plug off the end and wired it on to the fan


----------



## dtulip10 (Nov 10, 2011)

i would run the heat cord in the base. seal the bottom. fill it with 2 or 3 inches of water. then put a couple of removable mesh floors in it.


----------



## snakeynewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Only problem i see with that method is its more risky if you ne to remove eggs to make adjustments and harder to keep track if you have eggs going in at different times, using seperate boxes allows you to seperate species and write information on the boxes as needed


----------



## Raddy318 (Nov 11, 2011)

where did you purchase this esky from? & how much? i want one! haha


----------



## Kimberlyann (Nov 11, 2011)

snakeynewbie said:


> write information on the boxes as needed



Everything gets written down anyway 



raddy318 said:


> where did you purchase this esky from? & how much? i want one! haha



Online Op-Shop on FB just a page where people sell things they dont want anymore. she wanted $120 for it i got her down to $50


----------



## traceylee (Nov 11, 2011)

Kimberlyann said:


> Online Op-Shop on FB just a page where people sell things they dont want anymore. she wanted $120 for it i got her down to $50



Oh I use that page too  Good buy!!!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Nov 11, 2011)

Maybe it should be called a "drink-ubator" :|


----------



## traceylee (Nov 19, 2011)

Kimberly; were you posting on the thread of a guy who was selling his "wormer" the other day by any chance?!


----------



## Kimberlyann (Nov 21, 2011)

traceylee said:


> Kimberly; were you posting on the thread of a guy who was selling his "wormer" the other day by any chance?!


 
Sure was, god damn idiot! Did you see the size of that tank it was only like a ft long!


----------



## SamNabz (Nov 21, 2011)

Any progress/updated pics on this project, Kim?

Personally, I would get pretty annoyed that I'd have to take out each level at a time to get to the desired tub..

e.g. If you have a clutch of eggs at the bottom of this 'incubator', which hatch earlier than the clutches above it, you'd have to take out all the tubs + levels/flooring to get to it. Then you would have to put all the tubs and levels back in after wards meaning the incubator will be open for quite some time, losing heat in the process..

As apposed to just being able to open the door, and pull out the desired tub from a regular bar fridge or other front opening incubator.


----------



## Kimberlyann (Nov 21, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> Any progress/updated pics on this project, Kim?
> 
> Personally, I would get pretty annoyed that I'd have to take out each level at a time to get to the desired tub..
> 
> ...



We dont have that many breeding snake's just yet.
No update's yet have been mega busy working and dealing with a toddler hitting the terrible two's lol. Ill post some once we get the fan in and set up the heating, Should most defiantly be done by next season so we have plenty of time to set it up and make sure it sits at the right temps and all that


----------



## Bec (Nov 21, 2011)

My fiance won the set of these earlier in the year from a dirt bike book. Im thankful he hasent thort of this idea yet. But than again i think he would rather use them for birthdays,christmas and so on.


----------



## MissFuller (Nov 21, 2011)

dose he wont to sell 1


----------



## Bec (Nov 21, 2011)

Thats two people who have asked that now. I didnt think they would be popular but clearly me being a girl i dont know all about the bike crazy people out there. He wouldnt sell one or them. He likes his bike stuff. If he would sell one or them i would say so tho.


----------

